

Ask HN: How do I go about shopping for someone to build me a website/flash app? - xs

I have a video game idea that I'd like to pay someone to build me in flash.
Also I have a need for someone to make me a website which will require some cgi content. 
Is there a good place to shop for this kind of service instead of just throwing darts at internet?
======
chaosprophet
Your best bet would be to ask people around you if they would recommend
anyone. You could also try hiring freelancers. This thread should be helpful
if you're deciding to go the freelance route:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1028327>

Now for some shameless self-promotion: I am a freelance web developer (and I
also do software, but that's only for personal projects) based out of Chennai,
India, and if you would like to discuss a project, please e-mail me (e-mail in
profile).

------
rms
This is a place where flash game developers can list games that they have for
sale. I'm sure that if you contact many of them you will find they are willing
to do custom jobs. <http://www.flashgamelicense.com/>

------
mediarosh
Hi. Sorry about the self-promotion, but if you want a website or webapp
designed and coded (in Flash or any other language), please email me. My email
address is mediarosh(at)gmail(dot)com

I hope I can be of some help to you.

~~~
plinkplonk
"Sorry about the self-promotion,"

Self promotion is fine in small doses. Every comment of yours is a shill for
your services. Stop already.

~~~
noonespecial
I'd set the ratio at about 10:1. About 90% of comments and submissions should
contribute to the community and its discussions. If you do this, we'd likely
welcome a message every now and again about one's services and expertise in
the relevant threads.

